# Bearded Dragon flooring



## puffthemagicdragon (Jan 22, 2009)

i was looking for other peoples opinions on different flooring,
so far i have tried calci substrate wood chippings and cage carpet 
i'm basically looking for ideas and options for them
thanks 
dawn


----------



## TCReptile (Sep 9, 2008)

Hiya, Have a look at this thread

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/151974-substrates-have-caused-impaction-beardies.html

I personally use tiles, as they are easy to clean, keeps their nails nice and trim and also there is no risk of impaction.


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

i use lino hun a slate effect textured one from carpet right its easy to keep clean and looks good, best of all its not expensive :flrt:


----------



## alfies mum (Nov 5, 2008)

Ihave always used cage caet, and they snuggle underneath it at night


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

i use ceramic tiles


----------



## InfernalBeast (Oct 27, 2008)

I use real slate from a garden center. good stuff and stays warm. then I use a small amound of childrens play sand.

but my dragons are adults and I can trust them on that substate more than I could with a hatchling or juvie


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Vinyl tiles from the £1 shop: victory:


----------



## spike n thorn (Nov 22, 2008)

i just laid vinyl tiles today due to my red beardie having sore eyes (think due to sand substrate) and i think they look good?


----------



## Luke87 (Dec 31, 2008)

spike n thorn said:


> i just laid vinyl tiles today due to my red beardie having sore eyes (think due to sand substrate) and i think they look good?


 
wow where you get them tiles?? love em!


----------



## spike n thorn (Nov 22, 2008)

thanks lol MR CHEAP the shop ha! they were 4 tiles for a pound, they are cool arent they!


----------



## elljhitch (Jan 23, 2009)

I use kitchen roll. It doesn't look too good but it works well and theres no impaction possibilities!


----------



## puffthemagicdragon (Jan 22, 2009)

*thanks for all the replyes guys*

i think i might try both the lino and natural slate in different vivs to see what they prefer, their fav so far was the calcium substrate
but the problem i had with it was their bottom of their feet and in-between their toes where blood raw not actually bleeding but raw swapped them over to cage carpet they are not so fussed with it 
thanks for the ideas guys
rob


----------

